# Slow Cooker Hot Fudge Brownies



## lisacsco (Jun 15, 2007)

I got this recipie from someone else.  Alot of my recipies are good for camping, thats why they are so easy.


Slow Cooker Hot Fudge Brownies

1 Reynolds Slow Cooker Liner
1 Package, about 20 oz. brownie mix
1 cup chocolate syrup
1 cup hot water

Put liner in slow cooker.

Prepare bownie mix according to package directions for cake-like brownies. Spread batter evenly in the slow cooker. Mix chocolate syrup and hot water, pour syrup mixture evenly over the brownie batter.

Cook on high for 2 1/2 to 3 hours or until brownie edges are set.

Carefully remove lid to allow steam to escape. Center may appear moist but wooden pick inserted near center should be clean. Let stand 30 minutes, uncovered, for center to set completely. Serve brownies with plastic or wooden spoon directly from slow cooker. Can be served with ice-cream or topped with cool whip.


----------



## lisacsco (Jun 15, 2007)

I forgot to say that I have made these w/o the liner, and just sprayed the crock really good with Pam spray.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 15, 2007)

That's a great idea...especially on these hot days.

The kids like brownies with ice cream for desert, but our AC doesn't compensate for oven useage. This would be a great solution.


Thanks Lisa!!!


----------

